
Show HN: LemonTalk – Video calls with customers made easy - franblas
https://lemontalk.fr/?lang=en
======
franblas
Hi there !

We are very excited to launch LemonTalk, a video call solution that allows you
to talk to your customers, directly from your website.

With LemonTalk :

there's no need to mix several tools to organize a remote client meeting

LemonTalk is an easy-to-use all-in-one solution (no download or plugins
required, video call, chat, receiving & sending attachments, remote screen
sharing, appointment booking system, note-taking solution, internal tracking
and CRM system).

meet the need for an authentic and customized client relationship

Continue to meet and talk to your customers. You won't lose time by doing so,
on the contrary. They'll make you save time by telling you what they need and
how they need it. So keep communicating. Convert your leads into sales, by
understanding them and delivering. Offer an outstanding customer experience.

Here you can find the demo of our product : \- Part 1 | the customer journey :
[https://youtu.be/f-Z3mWK2I_k](https://youtu.be/f-Z3mWK2I_k) \- Part 2 | the
freelance, sale or CSM interface :
[https://youtu.be/Sp4d7LfdnWg](https://youtu.be/Sp4d7LfdnWg) \- Part 3 | the
administrator interface :
[https://youtu.be/Z5hMe61Evgw](https://youtu.be/Z5hMe61Evgw)

Please, test and love :
[https://lemontalk.fr/?lang=en](https://lemontalk.fr/?lang=en) Choose
LemonStart | no credit card needed Create and name your discussion space | 2
seconds Create a CTA button on your site and integrate the URL | 5 seconds
Congratulations, you rock

Besides... It would be fun that « Lemon me » enters the everyday language !

I hope you'll like the idea.

I will be happy to reply to your questions, suggestions and improvements or
your feedback

Thanks :)

------
verdverm
Lemon may have negative connotations, we have laws called "Lemon Laws" to
protect consumers from being sold crappy cars

Also thinking of a Led Zeppelin quote :]

~~~
franblas
Wow ! I didn't know about that :s thanks for sharing ! Are you talking about
"the lemon song" ?

We started mainly in France but we want to open it to the world, do you think
it could be a blocker for us ?

~~~
verdverm
Could be, but if you provide value, early adopters won't care.

It's relatively easy to change a company name, so I'd ask users and make a
call with more data.

------
therealhanna
looks nice. I wonder if you plan to have some integration with other tools
like Slack or Hubspot ?

~~~
franblas
Thanks ! :) We don't for now. If you want to import your data to Hubspot you
can export in CSV.

